# Nice route to Venice



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Thinking of Venice and adriatic coast to Croatia in October.

Been through Mont Blanc tunnel (boring and expensive)
Was much better over the top!

Gotthard looks nice via como and milan - but how much hassle is the swiss box (have a 4t motorhome but not really too bothered by the cost)

San Bernandino looks nice too but again ?hassle with the swiss box.

Generally avoid tolls as like the slower but more scenic routes but often use them when free or just bashing miles through ordinary scenary.

Have you tried several? Which way would you go?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

There's no such thing as a Swiss box, you're possibly getting mixed up with Austria which has the GoBox.

Veh's over 3500kg in Switzerland have to fill out a heavy vehicle tax form (15.91) at the border.
There are several options but usually the most cost effective one is the 10 day pass for chf32.50 if you are just transiting the country.
The tax (not toll) is liable for every day you are in the country regardless of whether you are on the road or not. Couple of links below might help and there is Loads of info about it in the Swiss forum....

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/04246/index.html?lang=en

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/04246/04837/index.html?lang=en

Pete


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry - yes the heavy duty tax not the austrian box - my mistake - thank you.

My question remains, despite the relative inconveniences of the variety of routes do you have a favorite?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Watching this with interest as I plan to do something similar in September. My van is also over 4t.

I would like to see Garda, Venice but also go across to Croatia..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We usually go the way you mention but its usually a means to an end, ie the quickest and cost effective way to get to the Greek ferries at Venice or Ancona.

Calais, Lille, Namur, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg, (or Nancy down to Colmar or Mulhouse) Basel, San Gottard, Milan then left for Venice.

Pete


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Go on folks - I am not asking for details of your route just your favorite way of traversing the alps.

One vote so far
What would be your yours???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree. Mont Blanc Tunnel is boring and a slog across northern Italy not much fun

Go through Switzerland and stop at Weggis (brilliant little farm site) on Lake Lucern not far from Lucern town. Maybe have a drive over to the Jungfrau Valley near Interlaken. All documented on 2011 blog on our site. 

Through Gothard tunnel but instead of Como which I think isnt the most accesable of lakes go down to Maggiore (great Sosta at Cannobio) and maybe over to Orta. Free sosta there and the place is stunning although this does take you a little out of the way.

You could just cut through the Alps and do all the lakes as far as Garda and go up in the Dolomites (Last years blog). This is the kind of thing I do and then I wonder why Ive ended up spending three months in the Alps and never get to Venice.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Nice route to Venice Forums*

We prefer Gap, Barcelonnette, Colle della Maddalena, then take the southern of the two Autostradas to get past Turin and Milan, as we don't like the older narrower northern road.

Out of season, check to be sure the pass is open.

We are however starting from the middle of France each time, but it is a bonny route . . . we are only 6 metres long, but huge vehicles loaded with timber take the same route whenever we do . . .

Helen


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Helen, we returned that way lovely

Going we went through Germany to Austria to Italy, no toll one pass which was about 10E coming South to Cortina but we were heading to Venice not the Italian lakes

stayed on an expensive campsite which I would need to check but the boat left virtually from the site which we needed because of the dog
Left him in an air conditioned van and fellow campers kept an eye on him to ensure all was well, which it was and they took great pains to tell us he was so quiet that when he had a scratch they were happy to hear him As long as we close all window blinds he feels relaxed and secure

bought a 24 hr ticket which included a short Launch to Venice and free Vaparetto Went the evening of the first day and the morning of the second rode the vapporetta and wandered the streets
We had a lovely time and actually stayed 4 days swam in the pool which the Italians thought too cold but we loved

would recommend Italy and the Italians   

Aldra


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep i do the same as pete dose simple to get the 10 day pass at the border and no fuss getting though the border when i go through the border all they wanted to see was my valid 10 pass not even wanted to see my passport unlike callias and the uk border that is a nightmare....


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone
Certainly sounds like via switzerland is the way to go and who knows by the sounds of things might never quite make it to venice!
:lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you have to go over the Alps? I only ask because we drove to the South of France and went that way. Granted it's the long way round, but the journey more than makes up for it. Plus the weather is not as much of a variable at that time of the year. There are enough decent free or cheap aires to more than cover any Swiss tolls and campsites.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Now if you want to try something a bit "different" and "challenging", look at the route over the Simplon Pass between Switzerland and Italy

basically head down to Lake Geneva and then take the route around to Martigny and then up via Sion to Brig. From Brig take the E62 over the Simplon Pass and then follow the SS33 in Italy down to Lake Maggiore and from there to Milan and onwards to Venice.

there is also a more challenging alternative by taking the SS337 from Massera to Canobio on Lake Maggiore but I'm not sure I'd want to tackle that in a 4 tonner - it was scary enough in a 6m Hymer Van as at times it felt as if you were hanging over a precipice and pretty narrow in places!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Venice*

Hi

We have tried humpteen routes to Lake Garda but our most cost effective is basically...

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Chateau Salins- Saverne - Molsheim - Colmar - Mulhouse/Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - then you can either toll free to Bergamo and pay tolls the rest of the way on the A4 or just use the motorways from the Italian border.

The Swiss motorway tax thing is simple. Under 3500kg, 40 SFR (Swiss Francs) ot for over 3500kg, a paper document to complete, 32.50 SFR for ten days worth of travel in a 12 month period.

More details of the Swiss toll thing on our blog available to read here

Our toll free routes (mostly) in a bit more detail is here

Any more queries, please ask.

We are probably going a different route again in August - maybe via Simplon.

Russell


----------

